# Atlantis Individual Coupe Pics



## Atlantis (Oct 19, 2002)

Hi Guys, first post here but I'm pretty active on the UK scene (BMW Car Magazine Forum , BM3W UK ). I thought I'd post some pictures of my 2 litre E46 coupe in Atlantis metallic individual for you to check out. I understand that you have problems ordering individual paintwork in the US? It's a pity as it really makes your car stand out from the crowd.

The full spec of my car is:
E46 318Ci (2 litre valvetronic) in Atlantis individual
M Sport II Pack inc
- 18" MV Spoke Alloys
- M Bodystyling
- Sports Suspension
- Hi Gloss Shadowline
- Sport Seats in Laser/Alcantara
- Anthracite Headlining
- M Cube Trim
- M Steering Wheel
- M Gearknob
Bi-Xenons
Auto Wipers / Headlamps
6 CD
Outer Mirror Pack
UK Standard Equipment
- Alarm
- Auto Dimming Rear View Mirror
- Climate Control
- Multifunction Steering Wheel
- Park Distance Control
- BMW Business Radio/Cassette
- On Board Computer
- Foglights
- White Indicator Lenses



















You can check out more pics @ my photo gallery. I've had the car since Jun 2002 and I'm going to replace it in April 2003 with a 330Ci Clubsport in Estoril Blue (facelifted version).


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

welcome aboard! I too wish we had access to Individual here in the States :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *welcome aboard! I too wish we had access to Individual here in the States :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: *


it's looking great, isn't it ?


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Stunning... 
Great combo. I wish we had better access to the BMW individual options here in the US. The Alcantara seats are gorgeous too. :thumbup:

On a side note, your car looks like it's parked in Harry Potter's Uncle's house on Privet Drive. It took me a few minutes after saying "I know that house from somewhere"...


----------



## Bmwkang2000 (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm not feeling the color, kinda imitating an m3 actually. Wouldn't you guys think so?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Bmwkang2000 said:


> *I'm not feeling the color, kinda imitating an m3 actually. Wouldn't you guys think so? *


nope..


----------



## Atlantis (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't think the car imitates an M3 - the single exhaust tailpipe is a bit of a giveaway. I could easily have changed it for a 4 pipe M3-style setup, but I wanted to keep the car as original as possible so as not to affect resale value.

The M sport front bumper looks a bit like an M3 bumper, but that's not the reaon why I chose the M sport pack. The M sport pack (bodykit, wheels, sports seats etc..) only costs about 2k GBP, so it's a bit of a no brainer to order it - if you order the wheels alone they are a 1100 GBP option!

LarryN: I've not seen Harry Potter yet, so I'll have to get it on DVD to see what you're referring to.

BTW: My dealer in Hamburg told me that BMW are taking the publicity photos for the facelifted 3 series coupe/cab next month on one of the Hawaiian islands. Has anyone else heard this?


----------

